# Best place to connect a separate oil temp gauge ?



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I would think that VW originally had a connecting location for a 1/8" NPT sensor wire 
concerning the '3 gauge pod's' Oil Temperature Gauge and would like to know where that 
would be? Perhaps a 'blank plug' at the engine? Or possibly connecting to an already existing
'internal sending unit'? The other way is to replace the oil drain plug with a 'bored out' one
that the sensor can connect to but that requires constant removal whenever you're changing
the oil and the least preferred way.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The best way to connect the 1/8" NPT sensor wire, coming from the oil temp gauge, would
be to have a filter adapter 'sandwich' that would sit below the filter, between the base of the
filter and the engine block. You can then simply attach 'one to three' separate wired sensor 
connectors and never have to remove them for oil changes. 

The problem up until now is that the thread of the Turbo Beetle filter is 24mm and all the 
adaptors out there only go up to 22mm. However, I have found a source in Aussie-Land 'down
under' who makes all sizes of these adaptors and can make a custom one for the Turbo Beetle.

I am sending him an actual 'new in the box' filter so that nothing is left up to chance and he
will get a prototype off to me quickly. 

Since I don't have my Turbo Beetle yet, I need to ask anyone who does have theirs, if the
base of the oil filter sits in a specific size recessed base that the outer 'round' edge of the filter
rests in or if a specific VW part is required to connect to the filter's base ? If so, I would think
it best to send it to the machinist making the adapter.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

My suggestion would be to wait for delivery before gaining the additional products. I'll explain. It is possible the oil sensor required is already in place. However, the output is “dumbed down” to display the idiot light when pressure drops below a specific level. In other words, the sensor could very well be the same for both applications (gauge v. idiot light). But, in one application the output displayed is "go or no-go" whereas in the other application the display is variable.

The obvious proof of the pudding will be observing what is contained in the VW gauge cluster option when it’s offered as an accessory. Will it merely contain the gauges with wiring that simply plugs into the existing harness? Or, will it contain an oil sensor as well?

Bill


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

IM waiting for the gauges to become available too. Im thinking that it has to have a connector to the wiring harness becuase the oil temp data is displayed in the MFD. I have the red display (low line) and it displays that info. Unfortunatly the MFD doesnt have the turbo pressure which would be nice to see. I did notice that Under the rubber mat at top of the dash there are holes already which i assume are for the Guage pod clips and wiring


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, VWTURB0.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Wecome VW Turbo.....and hello to the leader of the Utah branch of our 'family'.
Since the 'site' went down for a second day, I was able to get some more replies
from others and the majority believe the best way is if the oil filter adapter can
be had. My 'Aussie' connection says he will create the 'sandwich', for he's constructed
many others as well, and it will simply be a five-minute process to install it permanently,
directly under the oil filter. Removing and installing filters after that will not affect the
'sandwich' which, of course, also will contain 1/8" NPT sensor connections that can range
from oil temp, oil pressure, turbo boost etc...


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

If the oil temp gauge in the Beetle is like other VWs and Audis, the sensor is built into the oil pan and the gauge would get its info via the CAN-BUS system. I would be shocked if there's a physical connection between the gauge and the sendor.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> If the oil temp gauge in the Beetle is like other VWs and Audis, the sensor is built into the oil pan and the gauge would get its info via the CAN-BUS system. I would be shocked if there's a physical connection between the gauge and the sendor.


New South Performance also has a connector for one 1/8" NPT wire-sensor connection that 
replaces the turbo oil line 'banjo bolt'. According to NSP It would be a simple connect for the 'oil pressure gauge' or the 'oil temp gauge'. For multiple connections you would need the 
'oil filter (sandwich)' adapter'.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

ridgemanron said:


> New South Performance also has a connector for one 1/8" NPT wire-sensor connection that
> replaces the turbo oil line 'banjo bolt'. According to NSP It would be a simple connect for the 'oil pressure gauge' or the 'oil temp gauge'. For multiple connections you would need the
> 'oil filter (sandwich)' adapter'.


Yes, connecting aftermarket gauges is easier than retrofitting a factory one. Another easy method, maybe even easier, is to install the sender in the pan drain plug. Drill the hole, tap the threads, screw in sender. Some gauge manufacturers even make drain plug senders that completely replace the drain plug.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Yes, connecting aftermarket gauges is easier than retrofitting a factory one. Another easy method, maybe even easier, is to install the sender in the pan drain plug. Drill the hole, tap the threads, screw in sender. Some gauge manufacturers even make drain plug senders that completely replace the drain plug.


The only problem with the 'bored out' oil drain plug is that it is being removed on a regular
basis whereas the other two options have senders that never have to be disturbed when you do
your oil changes. www.42draftdesigns sells the 'bored out' plug (19mm for the Turbo beetle) 
for about $12. The BanjoPort 'banjo bolt' sells for $20 from www.newsouthperformance.com


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ridgemanron do you have pictures of the gauge configuration for the aftermarket setup? It would be interesting to see an actual setup to get an idea incase an OEM setup becomes too difficult although an OEM setup seems more desirable.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

VWTURB0 said:


> IM waiting for the gauges to become available too. Im thinking that it has to have a connector to the wiring harness becuase *the oil temp data is displayed in the MFD*. I have the red display (low line) and it displays that info. Unfortunatly the MFD doesnt have the turbo pressure which would be nice to see. I did notice that Under the rubber mat at top of the dash there are holes already which i assume are for the Guage pod clips and wiring


Are you sure the MFD shows Oil Temp? I thought it has only Coolant Temp as shown in this video at 14:35...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWTURB0 said:


> Ridgemanron do you have pictures of the gauge configuration for the aftermarket setup? It would be interesting to see an actual setup to get an idea incase an OEM setup becomes too difficult although an OEM setup seems more desirable.


The pod I found that fits nicely in the recessed dash was from www.glowshift.com and it lists
for about $15 (Universal 3 gauge pod) that takes 52mm gauges. The oil temp one I'm using is
their GS-C707-SM with sensor and the water temp one being their GS-C706-SM. Each was about
$50. I found a 52mm clock on Ebay that I'm using to fill out the 3 gauge cluster but if you want
thenigs like 'oil pressure' or 'boost', 'Glowshift' and a host of others have them. Just note that
to fit the universal pod they have to be 52mm in size. Note: Most aftermarket pods I inquired
about were too large for the recessed area of the dash but the Universal one from 'Glowshift' 
fits nicely and measures 9 1/2" wide and 4 1/2 inches deep.


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

Cadenza now that i look at it you are right its just coolent. So i guess the question is if the oil temp sensor that controls the dummy light provides full detail temp data for the guages


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ridgemanron can you post a pic of your setup it would be nice to see how it looks


----------

